# Amazon brings "second screen" TV feature to its Kindle Fire HDX tablets



## keithlock (Feb 5, 2013)

Amazon brings "second screen" TV feature to its Kindle Fire HDX tablets

Amazon plans to take the functionality of tablets a step further and into the living room with its new line of Kindle Fire HDX devices. The new living room feature adds to Amazon's Instant Video service, by providing users with the ability to control video playback on their TVs, as well as view additional information regarding the program they're watching.








*Amazon's living room plans could include Kindle TV set-top box*

Rumor has it that Amazon isn't stopping here, and that the company is planning the release of a Kindle TV set-top box that will work in tandem with the "second screen" feature on Kindle Fire tablets.

Jeff Bezos, Amazon's chairman and CEO, had this to say about the company's plans to better integrate tablets with other living room devices: "I do think that getting good synchronization and real cloud second-screen functionality into the living room is going to be something that customers are going to like. As far as future roadmap goes, I wouldn't want to speculate."

So far, Amazon has confirmed that the "second screen" feature will make its debut this October, on the PlayStation 3 and Samsung TVs. For now, some of the details that the Kindle Fire HDX is expected to provide about the movies and TV shows being played, include the music or soundtrack, as well as various bits of trivia.

*Kindle Fire HDX boasts all around performance improvements*

The new TV functionality is not the only thing to brag about. Faster and lighter than previous Kindle Fire versions, the HDX comes in two flavors: 7 inches and 8.9 inches. Aside from the different display sizes, both varieties sport the same specs.

The new 2.2GHz Snapdragon 800 processor grants these devices three times the computing power of previous Kindle Fire tablets; while the Adreno 330 GPU boasts four times the graphical power. With 2GB of memory, 11+ hours of battery life, and "beyond HD" resolution, the remarkably versatile HDX will likely turn out to be a gaming powerhouse.

Designed with an overall minimalist aesthetic in mind, the HDX tablets are slick and black, with a solid feel to them, and a soft-touch material covering the back. To keep with the smooth, minimalist look, the power and volume buttons have been placed on the back of the tablets.

*New customer support service for the Kindle Fire HDX*

The HDX tablets will also include a non-stop customer support feature called Mayday, which is very similar to the more familiar Apple Genius Bar. Mayday will be accessible at any time via a dedicated button, and it will connect the tablet user to an Amazon support representative in under 15 seconds. If the user is unable to troubleshoot the problem on their end, the representative will be able to solve the issue by accessing the tablet remotely.

In terms of the technology used, Mayday is reminiscent of TeamViewer, which allows PC users to receive remote support and gain remote access to other computers.

_Sources:_
geekwire.com
theverge.com
telegraph.co.uk
theverge.com


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the review!!! We love our Kindle Fires (have three at the moment, 2 8.9" and one 7"). These new versions look very promising, we just may have to get one for Christmas. I'd be great if they came out with a way to directly stream to a display like the Chromecast...


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm sure that my wife who at this time has two (2) Kindles will for sure be looking at the new one. I just hope its not going to be an every year purchase, But as she says its cheaper than GOLF.


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

I was thinking of getting one for my wife she's bit of a book worm so it would be good for that and then I can use the TV control , but not sure if I like the volume buttons on the back of the unit I'd probably always accidentally turn the thing up all the time .


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

Not knowing where the buttons are I can't say how I'd do with them. I'll just have to go play with one to figure it out,


----------

